# Handrails and Kinked Rails?



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Not much of rail guy myself and tend to stick with easy boxes. From the few that I have tried I think it is much easier to boardslide a hand rail than 50-50 them. I have not had much success staying one in a 50-50 when mounting from the side but the 90 or 270 on from the side into a boardslide feels more stable to me.


I did not try any kind of slides on purpose. I ACCIDENTLY went into front board the first attempt and it actually did not feel too bad (cept I cant do front boards)


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

board slides are tons of fun and imo feel much cooler than 50/50. when doing a BS is just important to not lean forward or back too much or you will wash out. this is when the detuned edges become handy also.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

I can do the down flat rail now (aka the donkey dick) and I am getting better at getting onto the hand rail.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

If you skated in your earlier days or still do, then that will help out a hell of a lot. And dont be a gaper and come into the rail with an angle and expect your board to magically get atop of the damn thing. no matter what (unless you really know what you're doing) stay completely parallel to the rail with a margin no greater than a foot and a half away from it. Your going to do an ollie that will not only get you elevated, but will bunny hop you towards the rail. 

In the end street style featrues are the ultimate test to your ollie, kinks are really just a mind game and secondly test how well you can lock on to a rail. The more attempts you put into it the more comfortable you will become. Then you can look at all the street style features in the park and feel comfortable hitting any of them.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

xxfinnellxx said:


> If you skated in your earlier days or still do, then that will help out a hell of a lot. And dont be a gaper and come into the rail with an angle and expect your board to magically get atop of the damn thing. no matter what (unless you really know what you're doing) stay completely parallel to the rail with a margin no greater than a foot and a half away from it. Your going to do an ollie that will not only get you elevated, but will bunny hop you towards the rail.
> 
> In the end street style featrues are the ultimate test to your ollie, kinks are really just a mind game and secondly test how well you can lock on to a rail. The more attempts you put into it the more comfortable you will become. Then you can look at all the street style features in the park and feel comfortable hitting any of them.


I am getting over the kinked rail sketching me out. Once I'm on it its easy.
As for the street style rail I realize that I am coming at it at a slight angle but nothing insane. I feel like I can lock onto it pretty good and want to start trying some front boards or front lips on it (I hate backside rail tricks) I will be getting a lot of practice in over the next few days.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

the only piece of advice i can offer is once youre on the rail, if it doesnt feel right dont freak out. just keep your balance steady and let yourself slide off. squirming around or shifting your weight quickly will almost always end badly


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

j.gnar said:


> the only piece of advice i can offer is once youre on the rail, if it doesnt feel right dont freak out. just keep your balance steady and let yourself slide off. squirming around or shifting your weight quickly will almost always end badly


To be honest after doing it a few times the fear factor is just gone mainly because I KNOW I can do it. I am getting much better at locking in to my 50-50 down the rail and want to start to try more advanced slides on it.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Progressing a lot. Can get on to all the street style features in the park and learned frontside 3's off the down flat rail.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

CheoSamad said:


> Progressing a lot. Can get on to all the street style features in the park and learned frontside 3's off the down flat rail.


Awesome... got any footage (need something to cheer us snowless people up).


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

lonerider said:


> Awesome... got any footage (need something to cheer us snowless people up).


Will be taking out the go pro tomorrow for some filming.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Sounds like you got it down pretty good already, but for riders new to rails in general, a good tip is to make sure you keep your board at a slight angle when you lock on to make sure you dont slip out. This helped me alot when i was learning rails last season. If you dont know what im talking about then watch this video






watch from about 7:00 to see what im talking about, or just wthe whole thing


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Just to give an idea of my progression. Both of these are 25 inch high hand rails and were part of the Nike 6.0 rail jam.

50-50 front 3 out on down flat rail. - YouTube
My first handrail (snowboard) - YouTube


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

CheoSamad said:


> Just to give an idea of my progression. Both of these are 25 inch high hand rails and were part of the Nike 6.0 rail jam.
> 
> 50-50 front 3 out on down flat rail. - YouTube
> My first handrail (snowboard) - YouTube


strong :thumbsup:


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

*Street Style Rails*

Sounds like you're nailing it now! I'l make a post anyways for some of those who haven't tried this yet.

If you have your 5050's dialled on boxes and rails in the park that allow you to ride or jump straight on to them you are ready to try your first street style rails.

Before you hit the rail, ollie off the jump beside it once or twice to get an idea of how much you will have to pop to get your self onto the rail. When coaching people, I usually get them to ollie beside the rail twice and then across and over it twice before they land on the rail for the first time, that way they are confident that they will get on top of it when they go for it.

Now that you've ollied across the rail a couple times, put your weight down on the rail as you come across, you will probably just touch the rail at this point and continue on to the far side, but that's ok!

For your next couple times work towards eliminating the angle that you are approaching the rail at. Ideally you will approach the rail at a 15-20 degree angle (almost parallel) and use your pop to move your weight sideways to land on top of the rail. Look at the END of the rail as you ollie off the jump, point your front hand towards the end (to keep your shoulders aligned and your weight forward) and ride the rail to the end!

If you are still landing on the rail and coming off on the far side, make sure you are approaching straight and don't be afraid to land with your board slightly angled against the rail to prevent you going over the other side. 

If you land on the rail and come off on the same side you approached you're not getting fully on top of it. Approach with slightly more speed and don't be afraid to pop a little bit higher to land fully on top of the rail.

Hope that helps!

SA


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I might get to practice this tomorrow. I am really pushing my 50/50 on all the rails we have. We have a hand rail that is ride on or ollie, gonna try ollie tomorrow. Hoping to have good news to report back.

you all have me stoked I may have to try the cannon pipe too.

Cheo looking good


----------



## Pipes (Jan 30, 2012)

i cant hit these either, but i learned that if you come in from the side for a 50/50 you direct your board against the rail. say you come in from the right side in regular. when you land on the rail your toes should be slightly lower than your heels and your board should push against the rail and counter act your sideways momentum.


----------

